# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Исповедь неудачника

## Игорёк

Не могу сказать что в детстве у меня были какие-то серьезные проблемы,Так получается что плохое я быстро забываю. воспоминания детства достаточно хорошие. Помню себя с очень маленького возроста, когда еще разговаривать не умел. В 3 года подарили первый велосипед "олимпик", было много друзей, летом фактически жил на улице, вообщем было много интересного. Из уже осознаных минусов только то, что отец был алкоголиком, но относительно тихим, поэтому о нем я не могу сказать ничего плохого, ровно как и хорошего, вообщем по сути его просто не было, что безусловно негативно повлияло на мое воспитание. В школе были проблемы с ровесниками, по большому счету из-за физической слабости, но напроч забитым лохом никогда не был. Всегда как-то получалось держаться.. В 14 лет - мотоцикл, в 18 - машина. вообщем В силу юношеской недальновидной логики, я думал что все будет хорошо. Образования правда не получил (учился в 4х учебных заведениях), о чем впринципи по прошествию лет ни капельки не жалею.. 
 Все началось именно тогда, когда встал вопрос об отношениях с противоположенным полом. надо уточнить - я несколько обижен природой, в плане собственной внешности. началось все как раз-таки с этого: комплексы, переживания, разочарования, переросшие с годами в фобии алкоголизм и хроническую депрессию. В юности удалось соблазнить пару-тройку школьниц-малолеток. но с ровесницами по понятным причинам ничего не получалось. И чем дальше, тем хуже. Пытался много раз знакомиться (и пытаюсь до сих пор), иногда даже, в силу собственного цинизма, из спортивного интереса и для опыта, даже если вижу что девушка не моя - но все безрезультатно.. дело тут еще и в том, что депрессия сильно ухудшает и без того убогий вид. Это замкнутый круг, каждая попытка общения усугубляет ситуацию. приходиться лечиться тем способом которым я лечусь уже 8 лет - выпивкой. побочка алкоголизма дает усиление депрессии. и 
логичный исход при таком образе жизни - смерть.  В одиночестве все автоматически теряет смысл - карьера, деньги, недвижимость, интересы, увлечения. короче апатия ковсему.. снижение работоспособности, чувство слабости, беспомощности и необьяснимого страха, бессонница, моментальная агрессия и злость, по любой причине, за что сам же себя потом ненавижу, ибо все это мягко-говоря как-то непомужски. Но справиться с собой не могу. С 19-ти до 26-ти лет небыло вообще никаких отношений с женщинами. Невольно назрела мысль о суициде, что возможно и произошло бы как раз этой зимой.. Но тут случилось самое интересное.. Я решил так - если приведу летом в гости девушку, и так чтобы она осталась на ночь, со всеми вытекающими событиями, то мой уход отложиться на какое-то время. Если неполучился - смерть. Вполне вероятно что я бы не пережил той фрустрации что меня поджидала.. И чудо произошло!).. Не по собственной инициативе, а по счастливой случайности. Заметил у нее интерес и стал уже смело действовать, небоясь "отшива".. Отношения были так себе, мы
разные люди, и кроме одиночества нас больше ничего не связывало (хотя и это очень много). Но так или иначе жизнь начала налаживаться! литражи и градусы принимаемого алкоголя заметно снизились. устроился на вторую работу. Стал относительно весел, спокоен и смел. Вообщем-то все каким-то чудесным образом стало налаживаться само собой! конечно до счастья было очень далеко, и я не могу сказать что выбрался из депресси, но депрессивный кризис миновал. я понял что подругому жить больше не смогу.. после расстования меня хватило где-то на пару месяцев. Депра взяла верх - работу пришлось оставить, машина тоже стоит, ибо питиё и руль вещи несовместимые. Все постепенно встает на свои места, возможно через полгода-год меня ожидает такое же депрессивное дно, на котором я уже оказывался... В малознакомых и женских компаниях чувствую себя отвратительно. понимаю что проигрываю всем по всем параметрам. Никого не обвиняю, кроме самого себя, понятное дело что такие дураки никому не интересны, глупо винить в этом жизнь. В плане мужской дружбы проблем нет, есть несколько хороших друзей, много знакомых. но предпологаю что и их могу в скором потерять из-за депрессии - я отстал от жизни. все друзья семейные с детьми, с перспективами.. к тому же часто наши разговоры автоматически сводятся на обсуждение моих личных проблем и перерастают из диолога в еб..ю мозгов, с моей стороны..
 Сейчас я пытаюсь найти такую же проблемную женщину как и я, которая несобирается мириться со своим положением, и готова к выздоравлению росту и совершенствованию. Банально, но хотелось бы найти взаимопонимание, откровенность, гармонию, дружбу.. а это ужасно сложно, особенно с моим опытом)... многие не считают себя проблемными, либо просто ничего не хотят. шансов не ного...  
 Выхода из этой ситуации я не знаю. Точнее знаю, но для этого я очень слаб, запущен, и зависим от обстоятельств. Перспектива провести всю жизнь в депрессии меня как-то не очень оптимизирует)  С другой стороны есть живая мама, и я не имею 
права оставить ей такой позор на всю ее жизнь.. 
 В качестве аванса, хотел даже прибегнуть к наркотикам-стимуляторам, для повышения работоспособности, чтобы тупо работать на собственные материальные блага, без какого-либо смысла. но опять-таки я уже совершил слижком много глупостей, для того чтобы совершать их еще. Не могу сказать сорвусь я или нет. думаю дожить до 30, там ситуация проясниться более подробно. Темболее за посленее время я чувствую что стал мудрее относиться к жизни, это дает определенные надежды. Философски относясь к проблемам, нахожу и многие плюсы - многие мои беды позволили в должной мере оценить весь жизненный цинизм. считаю что это полезный опыт. 
 Ужасно не хочется умирать так и не узнав что-такое жизнь без депрессии, человеческое счастье, со всеми вытекающими маленькими радостями..

----------


## Фрирайдер

> Не нужно много философии для того чтобы понять что без женщин жизни быть не может.


  Не согласен. Семейные люди тоже уходят и напротив монахи отшельники довольны жизнью. Имхо, в современном мире вообще нельзя размножаться. Взять, например, ювенальную юстицию, это же чистый сатанизм. Я бы сказал махровый. Для меня жизнь в любых проявлениях- дерьмо.

----------


## Selbstmord

Я чисто морально понимаю, что без второй половинки прожить можно как нефиг делать, но все равно я может и убил бы себя из за любви. Природа наверное такая. Хотя последнее время просто пофиг на все. *Игорек*, тебе еще даже везет в каком то плане - есть машина, работа...а у меня даже этого нет, хотя все может и случиться...когда нибудь.

----------


## Игорёк

Ну как сказать... работа незавидная. зп - 7800р. Машина тоже неахти - моя ровесница. Тоесть все это иметь не так уж сложно.... работу я боюсь потерять по причине алкоголизма, а на машине не езжу уже с полгода, опять же по причине алкоголизма и ее неработоспособности. 
 Собственно дело не в том что я отвергнут противоположенным полом, а в том что мне самому противно быть таким какой есть. В силу своих физических недостатков я не имею права предлогать себя кому-то, не могу полноценно заниматься сексом из-за комплексов. Быть дураком не так страшно, намного страшнее когда ты это осознаешь.. 




> Для меня жизнь в любых проявлениях- дерьмо.


 Не имею права утверждать - нет опыта. Но в теории несогласен. В жизни есть много интересных моментов. У меня куча нереализованных желаний. Хочу реанимировать машину, до идеального ссостояния, иметь свои просторный гараж, со всем оборудованием для ремонта. иметь недвижимость в виде частного участка и дома метров на 300, который могу построить сам (что вполне реализуемо за 10-15 лет). Хочу развиваться профессионально, в том ремесле которое избрал. Уже лет 8 как мечтаю съездить на рыбалку, в какое-нибудь дикое, далекое от цивилизации место. Да много чего еще.. Просто в одиночестве все это не имеет никакого смысла. И жить с грузом этих нереализованных желаний очень мучительно. 
Хотелось бы много рассказать, но не знаю как все это можно ужать в несколько строчек. получаеся какая-то каша. извините уж за нескладное письмо.....

----------


## suff

Творчеством не пробовал заниматься?

----------


## old_loner

проблема алкоголизма - так возьми и не пей. шас много всяких ЗОЖ/SXE движений, достаточно просто интернета чтобы накачаться знания и самому себе теоретически все обосновать. 
пишешь тут значит уже задумываешься, значит можешь исправить если захочешь. 
ты же не сопливая девочка чтобы этого не понимать :-)

с личной жизнью все упирается в 1) работу 2) личные качества.  с заниженной самооценой и опытом люди часто тупят (по себе знаю) пока не обретут уверенности в жизни и станут на ноги. 
для тебя выход один - как-то профессионально расти (размер зп единственная проблема). никакие филосовствования тут не помогут. и не знаю как с такой зп можно еще бухло покупать :-) в общем Arbeit macht frei )

----------


## Фрирайдер

> Уже лет 8 как мечтаю съездить на рыбалку, в какое-нибудь дикое, далекое от цивилизации место.


  О да, рыбалка, это здорово. Но всё равно однажды удочки придется сматывать и опять в душе опустошение, пока не удовлетворишь страсть. И вот бредут одержимые рыболовы по тонкому льду и проваливаются рыбам на корм, ибо не в силах удержаться от соблазна. И так во всём. Бесит вся эта дьявольская свистопляска под названием жизнь. Хочется свободы, независимости от мiра сего. Я не "катался в масле", но одно время пожил нормально материально и духовно истину нашёл. Всё, дальше тупик. Это к тому, что пока испытываешь интерес к материальным ценностям, стоит жить ради наслаждения и потребления. А придёт ли в дальнейшем ощущение от бессмысленности жизни или нет, неизвестно. Тут индивидуально.

----------


## Игорёк

old_loner



> с личной жизнью все упирается в 1) работу 2) личные качества.


 не согласен. Многие безработные имеют подруг.. Для семейной жизни это конечно необходимо, но именно для начала отношении не столь важно. 
Личные положительные качества есть, но на фоне внешней убогости они незаметны и ненУжны. 




> для тебя выход один - как-то профессионально расти (размер зп единственная проблема). никакие филосовствования тут не помогут. и не знаю как с такой зп можно еще бухло покупать


 Поясню - моя работа не требует никаких знаний и опыта, перспектив там тоже быть не может. это просто стабильный минимум, на который можно просуществовать. По времени это не затратно. т.е. помимо этой работы я могу заниматься чем-то другим. Именно тем ремеслом, которое мне нрвится, и в котором могу и хочу развиваться. Что собственно и происходило, пока в этом был смысл. Сейчас работоспособность по причине депрессии ужасно низкая, желание работать есть, но его недостаточно. Получается что игра не стоит свечь. Я знаю что это слабость, но ничего не могу с собой поделать. В этом-то и беда.. 

Что касаемо затрат на выпивку, вопервых я не беспробудный пьяница, во вторых Дон Периньон, Бакарди, и Абсент не употребляю. Восновном "Жигулевское" местного разлива. Бухгалтерию не вел, но думаю что тысячи в 2.5-3 укладываюсь.. 
По причине собстенной убогости живу с родителями, за квартиру и еду практически не плачу, только если питаюсь вне дома. + иногда подворачиваются колымы, хотя последне время и на это забил. Да и предложений как-то нет, и возможностей. 
Сам удивляюсь, но частенько делаю какие-то полезные бытовые покупки, из последних - сварочный полуавтомат, свч печь, фотоаппарат. Все свое хозяйство, гараж и машину, полностью содержу сам. Конечно приходиться бомжевать, бывают моменты что денег нет вовсе, долги и все такое, это конечно тоже напрягает. но просуществовать могу.. 
Вообще отсутсвие денег меня как-то не сильно беспокоит - неначто тратиться! Я не привык жить на широкую ногу, скупать все самое лучшее, ходить по кабакам и все такое. если надо - заработать могу, просто в этом нет крайней необходимости. Для меня стабильный большой заработок может быть только для покупки или строительства недвижимости. А так, пусть и второсортное, но все есть...

----------


## Игорёк

Фрирайдер,



> Я не "катался в масле", но одно время пожил нормально материально и духовно истину нашёл. Всё, дальше тупик. Это к тому, что пока испытываешь интерес к материальным ценностям, стоит жить ради наслаждения и потребления. А придёт ли в дальнейшем ощущение от бессмысленности жизни или нет, неизвестно. Тут индивидуально.


 ну как говорят - самый несчастный человек тот, который добился того чего хотел. Счастье есть в неудовлетворении и стремлении к чему-то.
Человеческой жизни недостаточно для того чтобы успеть все. Груз неисполненных желаний постоянно будет давить, что совершенно нормально, когда есть достижения и продвижение. Мои жизненные планы раскиданы лет на 20 вперед. Поэтому как раз о смысле бытия я бы пока и не хотел думать. Это не свойственно здоровому человеку моего возроста. А вот лет в 60 можно и нужно будет задуматься, все взвесить, сделать выводы, и с учетом нажитой мудрости и опыта, проанализировать все происходящее вокруг. Я это понимаю так..  

suff, а чем именно ? вообще-то я творчески подхожу ко всему чем занимаюсь, вопрос получается в той же работе, а работа это не смысл заколачивания бабла, а стабильность и уверенность, она должна нравиться, должна быть интересной и разнообразной. Это по сути творчество и есть...
Как говорил мой учитель - мы по сути люди искусства, скульпторы-раставраторы.. он сказал как-то красивее конечно, но смысл был такой. И я с этим полностью согласен.

----------


## suff

Я имею в виду заняться делом для души. Делом всей, эдакой чрезмерно тяжёлой чёрно-серой, жизни. Отдаться ему, погрузиться с головой. Вложить туда всего себя. Это может быть абсолютно любая деятельность.

Большинство людей озабочены лишь заработком денег, благоустройством семьи и её статусным положением в нынешнем, пропившем все мозги, обществе. И в этом нет ничего плохого или неправльного, если это им приносит удовольствие и их поступки честны. Более того, для одинокого человека всё вышеперечисленное - было бы счастье. Они оставят после себя квартиры, машины, деньги. Может через несколько поколений о них никто и не вспомнит, но это нормально. Ты же не помнишь чего добился твой прапрадедушка?

Согласись, было бы обидно уйти из жизни ничего толком не сделав, тем более при живых родителях. Хочется, всё-таки, чтобы осознанная смерть не была напрасна. Даже если создать семью видиться невозможным, а существовать - мука, можно вылить все эти эмоции во что-нибудь. Всегда можно!  А как и во что - тут каждому своё. Словом, творчество.

----------


## Статист

> Статист, по-моему ты неадекватный. Я тебя процитировал, обратился к тебе по нику, а ты еще и не понимаешь с кем я общаюсь. Никаких намеков не писал, прямым тестом выстебал твой совет понять концепцию взаимоотношений М и Жо с помощью РПГ игрушки. А тебе еще и расшифровывать надо. Жесть.


  Так понятнее. 
 Скажите, тогда почему пилотов сначала учат с помощью игрушек-авиасимуляторов? Почему водители используют авто-симуляторы? Правильно, потому что они основаны на реальной жизни. Тогда почему бы не предположить, что РПГ тоже несут часть реальной жизни( в конце-концов, они на ней и основаны, по психологии). Я не говорю задрачиваться в это, не говорю, что это единственно верная концепция и тп. Я привожу взгляд на отношения. Ещё один.
 Вы ведь даже не играли в неё. Не читал/смотрел, но осуждаю.

----------


## Тьма

Физиология и поведение неразрывно связаны. Будучи хлюпиком со слабой нервной системой и низким уровнем мужских гормонов, ни о каком мужском характере говорить не приходится -"железо" не то. Тут дело не во внешности даже, а в состоянии здоровья, от этого привлекательность очень сильно зависит. Поэтому так нелепо звучат советы "изменить свое поведение" тем, чье задротство обусловлено физиологически и биохимически. Изменится физиология - автоматом выпрямится и поведение. Очень я скептически отношусь к понятиям типа "душа" и т.п. Можно запустить в одну комнату пацанов детсадовского возраста и моментально они разделятся на "альф" и "омег" грубо говоря и с возрастом ничего не изменится. Все дело в биологии. Есть люди которые живут в свое удовольствие, трахаются напропалую ни о каком Боге даже не вспоминают, а есть те, кто всю жизнь проводит на коленях в молитве и все равно одинок и несчастен и думает: "ах это Бог меня наказывает, видно грешен я, что-то не так с моим мировоззрением". А как же те, кто такими вещами не озадачиваются вовсе, творят что вздумается и при этом проживают счастливую жизнь не встречая никаких препятствий от Боженьки на пути к удовлетворению всех своих прихотей?

Меня вообще возмущает идея, что несчастный человек страдает из-за какого-то там "неправильного" отношения к жизни. Тут явно путают причину со следствием. Не будь он несчастен - не стал бы хулить жизнь, а просто брал бы от нее все себе во благо и наслаждение.
А есть такие, что в страданиях учатся находить "минутки позитива" и радоваться простым милым пустячкам, вроде солнечного утра или солнечого зайчика на стене. Видел я таких страдальцев "на позитиве" - ужасное зрелище. И все равно они одиноки.

----------


## Nord

> Физиология и поведение неразрывно связаны. Будучи хлюпиком со слабой нервной системой и низким уровнем мужских гормонов, ни о каком мужском характере говорить не приходится -"железо" не то. Тут дело не во внешности даже, а в состоянии здоровья, от этого привлекательность очень сильно зависит. Поэтому так нелепо звучат советы "изменить свое поведение" тем, чье задротство обусловлено физиологически и биохимически. Изменится физиология - автоматом выпрямится и поведение. Очень я скептически отношусь к понятиям типа "душа" и т.п. Можно запустить в одну комнату пацанов детсадовского возраста и моментально они разделятся на "альф" и "омег" грубо говоря и с возрастом ничего не изменится. Все дело в биологии. Есть люди которые живут в свое удовольствие, трахаются напропалую ни о каком Боге даже не вспоминают, а есть те, кто всю жизнь проводит на коленях в молитве и все равно одинок и несчастен и думает: "ах это Бог меня наказывает, видно грешен я, что-то не так с моим мировоззрением". А как же те, кто такими вещами не озадачиваются вовсе, творят что вздумается и при этом проживают счастливую жизнь не встречая никаких препятствий от Боженьки на пути к удовлетворению всех своих прихотей?
> 
> Меня вообще возмущает идея, что несчастный человек страдает из-за какого-то там "неправильного" отношения к жизни. Тут явно путают причину со следствием. Не будь он несчастен - не стал бы хулить жизнь, а просто брал бы от нее все себе во благо и наслаждение.
> А есть такие, что в страданиях учатся находить "минутки позитива" и радоваться простым милым пустячкам, вроде солнечного утра или солнечого зайчика на стене. Видел я таких страдальцев "на позитиве" - ужасное зрелище. И все равно они одиноки.


 А те, кто не трахается напропалую, не творит, что вздумается и не живет прихотями - и тем не тяготится? Этих, вероятно, надо классифицировать как сумасшедших?

----------


## name

Не знаю, как уж так получается, но у человека может не заладиться учеба. Или работа. Или с родителями гадкие отношения. Или еще какая-нибудь фигня. И на все это, пускай и с некоторым недовольством, но уж точно без сознания экзистенциального поражения, запросто кладется болт. Tell me if I'm wrong.
А вот если не пошло с противоположным полом, тут уж кричи караул. Причем, в остальном все может быть хорошо: работа, учеба, родительская семья, перспективы - казалось бы, жизнь удалась. Ан-нет, не тут-то было.
Сколько я знаю парней, чувствующих себя неудачниками (включая и самого себя), у всех одна и та же фигня с половой жизнью. Я тут не говорю о причинах или следствиях, но мне кажется, что связь есть и она очевидна.
Вот, Игорек, ты полагаешь, что у тебя с внешностью неудача, что вес не тот и т.д. Ты думаешь, это многих останавливало из тех, кто не склонен к болезненным рефлексиям? Или многие ли из тех, кого подобные вопросы озадачили, стали заливать свой фейл жигулями вместо того, чтобы положительно бороться со своими проблемами?
Я отлично понимаю, что рассуждать в таком духе намного легче, чем действовать. Но что еще я могу сказать?
Мне кажется, что есть люди, которые как-то особенно легко ломаются - стоит только надавить. Стоит только выйти из=под контроля какой-то мелочи и настроение уже ни к черту, стоит только прозвучать лишнему слову и ты уже с готовностью подтверждаешь все свои мрачные умозаключения.. Там где другой, какой-нибудь толстокожий гад, прошел бы, не поведя и ухом, ты видишь вечный себе упрек. Хрен знает, что это.
Чем больше думаешь о своих проблемах, тем более несчастным себя чувствуешь и тем более бестолковым становишься. Это порочный круг, который разрывается редко и труднообъяснимо.
Я не знаю, чем тебе помочь, но я тебя понимаю, как мне каежтся.
Нужно держаться как-то и делать то, что в наших силах. Может когда-нибудь удастся добиться если не хороших, то хотя бы сносных условий существования. хз

----------


## Игорёк

name , полностью согласен со всем. 
Хотел немного отписаться, но небыло повода, и не знал куда. Попробую сказать те пару слов сейчас. 
Вообщем недавно, 3го января, стукнул ровно год как я пришел на форум. За это время я изменился. И моя тема уже не совсем актуальна сейчас. Ибо была написана в состоянии афекта и приступе депре, в неопределенности. Поэтому акцент ставился на следственные проблемы, а не на их причины. Это несовсем правильно, ибо одиночество это следствие почти любых проблем, последняя их инстанция перед болезнями и смертью. 
 При всем этом продолжаю считать своей основной причиной именно внешность и физику. Это положило начало всему кошмару. Несостоятельность как мужчины, из-за физической слабости, унижений ровесниками в детстве и юности, что сформировало трусость асоциальность и духовную слабость. И тотальным оторжением со стороны женщин. Превратив меня в унылое существо неопределенного пола.  
 На втором месте - ужасное воспитание, которому я перестал поддаваться только в 2011 году, когда это осознал.  
 так или иначе этот год был очень продуктивным. Я полностью перестал ныть в жизни, стал скрывать свое состояние. И каким-то чудесным образом сделал много дел, на которые раньше боялся решиться.
 Хотел сказать огромное спасибо всем форумчанам с кем когда-либо общался. Не без вашей помощи много чего понял и много чего продолжаю понимать. Нашел много людей с похожими проблемами, поскольку среди реальных знакомых таких я не встречал. это позволило сформировать какое-то представление, и начать думать и как-то действовать по мере сил и возможностей для решения каких-то проблем.

----------


## name

> При всем этом продолжаю считать своей основной причиной именно внешность и физику. Это положило начало всему кошмару. Несостоятельность как мужчины, из-за физической слабости, унижений ровесниками в детстве и юности, что сформировало трусость асоциальность и духовную слабость. И тотальным оторжением со стороны женщин.
>  На втором месте - ужасное воспитание, которому я перестал поддаваться только в 2011 году, когда это осознал


 У меня есть знакомый чувак с ростом около 182 и весом около 60. Дрищ? Вне сомнения. Никаких абсолютно заморочек на эту тему у него нет и окружающим тоже плевать. Но это так, между делом. А вообще, считаешь себя слабым - тренируйся. Хотя слабость, мне кажется, в первую очередь, в голове.
+ наверняка ты преувеличиваешь свое уродство. Я почти уверен в этом.

В школе тебя стебали не за то, что ты слабый или страшный, а за то, что не мог дать отпор.

А в чем дефект воспитания? избалованный ты?

ПС. Огромным достижением было бы не перестать ныть, а убить причины нытья. Хотя перестать унижаться тоже неплохо.

----------


## Игорёк

name, золотые слова! Но есть одно но - мнение о себе формируется за время жизнедеятельности, при общении с социумом, наблюдая за тем как относятся к тебе другие люди, сравнивая себя с остальными (подсознательно), и так далее. Сейчас у меня период изоляции. Мне омерзительно находиться среди людей, поскольку когда я один, нет такого сильного ощущения разницы. Любой социальный момент вновь дает понять кто ты есть на самом деле, это неприятное ощущение. 
 Сейчас я вешу 57 кг при росте в 183, покрайней мере на днях так показали мои весы (может быть это и не совсем точная информация, хочу купить новые). Быть просто худым это одно, мой же случай уже выходит за рамки приличия. Ситуации были, и смеялись, и косо смотрели. Я давно уже не раздевался при людях. 
 Спорт - верно. Планирую. со спортивным питанием или химией. Но тут если и свой нюанс - перестану заниматься - и через какое-то время все вернется на свои места. Такая природа, тут уже ничего не поделать. Амбалом мне уже не быть, да и не хочу. Буду доволен результатом в 70-74 кг. Больше 64-65ти я никогда не весил.
И дело даже не в этом, а как правильно было замечано - слабость в голове. Слабость характра, подавленая воля, сотни обстоятельств. Мне трудно разговаривать в магазине с продавцами, не то что пойти в спорт зал, а тем более в секцию бокса например, куда очень хотелось. Но сейчас это означало бы стать в очередной раз изгоем и получить п..ды. Для начала и хочу немного подготовится, посмотреть результаты и уже дальше думать что делать и куда идти. 

 Про воспитание сложно сказать. Не то что избалованность. Отношение как к бесполому беспомощному существу, лишенного чего-то личного и интимного. Спокойно можно пошариться в моем белье, в личных вещах, просил оставить в покое рабочий стол от копьютера, но стоит уйти - на нем обязательно проводится "уборка", после которой ищу свои вещи. Контроль, ничего интимного быть не должно, все должно быть на виду, как буд-то мне 10 лет. чистой воды эгоизм. Ситуации рассказать могу много. Так в 3х словах не обьяснить. 

Убить причины нытья это как ?

----------


## name

1. Я не знаю, ты в курсе или нет, но люди (особенно пацаны) вечно друг на друга наезжают. Эти наезды, с одной стороны, есть тренировка, для тех, кто выдерживает, а с другой - проверка на вшивость. Если проверка показала, что да, вшивый, тогда наезды переходят из разряда шутки в разряд издевательства. Так и формируется этот твой социальный опыт.
2. Каждому случаю взаимодействия с другим (даже с малозначимым, как с продавщицей) ты, вследствие общей неуверенности в себе, придаешь слишком много веса, от этого и проблемы. Было б тебе пофигу, все проблемы как рукой сняло
3. Я знаю людей твоей физической комплекции, которые благодаря благополучному психическому складу вполне всем довольны и ниибут мозги. Хотя лучше быть сильным, чем слабым. Покупай тренажер.
4. Да, я тоже ненавижу, когда лезут в вещи, но это не то, что убивает чувство собственного достоинства, если оно есть.
5. Можно держать свое говно в себе, но оно от этого, вообще-то, не исчезает. Когда (если) справишься со своими проблемами, того все будет хорошо, а не тогда, когда все выглядит чики-пуки.

----------


## Игорёк

В детствте да, именно так. Сейчас-то такого толком нет. Просто неуверенность, постоянная тревога. страх ощутить свою беспомощность и ничтожность. 
" Было б тебе пофигу, все проблемы как рукой сняло", ну это очевидные вещи. Дело в том что этот "пофиг" достичь очень непросто, намного проще об этом говорить). Впринципи весь тот мой план (если ты читал) по поводу самореализации, как раз и преследует такую конечную цель. 

Свое говно я сливаю в инет. думаю так лучше - меньше побочек. В жизния просто говорю по делу. С семьей общаюсь только на бытовом уровне. Если разговор переходит на какие-то деликатные моменты, то просто молчу, за что в их глазах конечно же выгляжу "неблагодарной сволочью", сейчас впринципи все нормально. К тому же почти полгода я живу абсолютно один. Воспитание уже отыграло свою роль, сейчас пожинаются плоды.

----------


## name

А где твой план запостчен?

Да, говорить, особенно в интернетах, очень легко.

Сходная фигня, общения только по делу. В отрыве от каких-то ясных практических проблем (читай неформальное общение) сознание вообще не работает. Только если заправляться. Это, блжад, очень печально.

----------


## Игорёк

Дней так с 20 назад выпивал с родственником (моложе меня на 4.5 года, женат, 2 любовницы, алкоголик), не помню точно что, он рассказывал мне про какую-то ситуацию, я пропустил такую фразу - "ну тут-то все нормально, вот у меня будущего нет, это да, а там все окей"... Вырывается, что греха таить, бывает лезет, и достаточно часто. Но если раньше я практически свободно выпускал излишки, теперь же стараюсь жестко контролировать процесс, другое дело что не всегда получается..

План предельно банален: Брать какое-то простое обстоятельство и решать его, не обращая внимание на остальные проблемы. Решение одной простой проблемы, поспособствует решению другой, более серьезной. Задача максимум - привести в порядок свое хозяйство и себя (по мере возможностей), сымитировав тем самым образ относительно полноценного человека. Расписывать смысла нет, потому как это дело очень индивидуальное.

----------


## name

> Брать какое-то простое обстоятельство и решать его, не обращая внимание на остальные проблемы.


 Ну да, я тоже лучше этого ничего не придумал. Написал даже план на ближайшие полгода - что конкретно нужно сделать.
Ну, у меня еще поход к врачу запланирован, чтобы со всех сторон охватить проблему и гнать ее, гнать из своей жизни ко всем хренам.

Но возможность успеха есть, только если держишь себя в руках, не поддаваясь тоске. Это самое сложное.

----------


## Игорёк

> Но возможность успеха есть, только если держишь себя в руках, не поддаваясь тоске. Это самое сложное.


 Согласен. Это самое главное. Не знаю у кого как, меня накрывает периодически. Вся продуктивность процеса напрямую связана с настроением. Вот сейчас в праздники были аргументы в минус, поэтому продуктивность по плану небольшая (с 30 го числа до сегодня поработал только 1.5 дня), много угнетающих факторов. 
Другой аргумент - отсутствие опыта. Многео делается впервый раз, от этого вопросы, сложности, решение которых в депре дается непросто. Результат - долговременность процесса. 

К медицине отношение скептическое. Обращаться стоит разве что в самый последний момент (несчитая профилактики конечно), Есть вероятность сделать хуже, особенно с учетом отечественного качества. Если процесс работы хоть как-то идет, то пусть он лучше идет так, чем неизвестно как... Но опять же смотря какого рода проблемы.

----------


## Игорёк

> Написал даже план на ближайшие полгода - что конкретно нужно сделать.


 можно посмотреть ? Может быть мне или кому-то что-то из него подойдет.

----------


## name

> Вся продуктивность процеса напрямую связана с настроением.
> ...
> К медицине отношение скептическое.


 От антидепрессантов еще никто не умирал. А вероятность, что они повысят настроение таки есть.

В целом я согласен, что врачи и психотерапевты могут навредить, но это только в том случае, если врачи некомпетентны, а пациент некритичен. Последнее не про меня, а компетентность врача или хотя бы корректность диагностических процедур я оценить могу, т.к. образование и работа косвенно имеют отношение..

И, кстати, антидепрессанты - хороший повод не пить.

----------


## name

> можно посмотреть ? Может быть мне или кому-то что-то из него подойдет.


 хз тут все очень личное со всеми вытекающими.. энихау вот:

январь: 1. найти психиатра/психолога, 2. дописать статью, 3. взять книги с работы, 4. бросить пить.
февраль: 1. начать конспект по книгам, 2. не пить, 3. пройти тренинг наблюдателя на выборах, 4. сделать диагностику сердечно-сосудистой системы.
март: 1. участие в выборах, 2. работа над коспектом, 3. первые рез-ты работы с психиатром/психологом.
апрель: 1. конспект.
май: 1. тестирование на работе (для этого и конспект по книгам), 2. начало подготовки к экзамену в универе.
июнь: 1. экзамен, 2. тестирование (если не сдал в мае), 3. подведение итогов полугодия.
И где-то между январем и июнем еще нужно найти, с кем сексом заниматься..кагбэ..ну ты понел ))

Такая вот фигня. По идее это то, что должно вытащить меня из ануса, в котором я нахожусь. Главное здесь - поддерживать себя в рабочем состоянии и не бухать. Если не выйдет, значит, в принципе, конец мне.

----------


## Игорёк

Нифига себе планы! Выборы, работа, универ, секс... у меня все намного скромнее )




> И, кстати, антидепрессанты - хороший повод не пить.


 Может быть, однако не думаю что колеса могут сравниться по силе с алкоголем. В этом вся беда. Отпишись потом, меня давно интересует момент пересадки с бухла на ад.

----------


## максимильян

люди становятца теми кем хотят быть но ты просто подался своим слабостям тебе просто нужно растоптать свои слабости и игнорировать чувства типа отчаяние стыда и прочих угнетающих чувствах !!! попросту говаря живи своими желаниями независима от таво какие они !!!

----------


## Статист

Игорёк, а как у тебя отношения с матерью складывались?Ну и складываются. Опиши поподробнее.

----------


## Игорёк

блииин, нафиг тему подняли !( 
хреновые отношения. те проблемы что я не мог решить - решала она. постоянно упрекает за все что сделала (типа для меня), отношение как к собственности. отсюда несамостоятельность и страх перед социумом. Сейчас все это уже не актуально.

----------


## dukha

Интересная тема. Почему бросил писать? Что в жизни происходит?

----------


## Игорёк

> Интересная тема. Почему бросил писать? Что в жизни происходит?


 Потому что время прошло, тема уже как бы несовсем корректна. Писал в запое, в депрессивном кризисе, много нытья получилось... Ничего не происходит. Буду занят по хозяйству до конца лета.

----------


## Статист

Почему неактуально? Как раз многое объясняет.

----------


## Игорёк

да как-то нечего наверно больше говорить. скучно всё. Будут какое-то события заслуживающие внимания - напишу. про себя я и так говорю много (к сожалению), приводя факты и события из своего прошлого в других темах.
могу написать тему "как я красил байк", может у кого-то даже получится сдохнуть от тоски после ее прочтения )

----------


## Статист

Я ведь не случайно спросил.
 Согласно теории психоанализа, образ матери( в твоей башке) имеет сильное влияние на мужчину. Образ поддерживающей матери даёт силы и уверенность. Авторитарный образ - обратный, внушает неуверенность и лишает сил. Среди таких мужчин гораздо чаще встречаются алкоголики. Алкоголь - это женская энергия, они её восполняют.

----------


## Игорёк

Алкоголь - универсальная душевная анастезия. Много проблемных людей пьет. Мать просто один из аргументов в минус, в данном (моем) случае, такой же как алкоголик-отец, как дисморфобия, и много чего еще.
Разорвать связь с матерью при моих обстоятельствах невозможно, по причине одиночества - некуда больше пойти просто. Да и поздно психоанализом заниматься. Брат - нормальный самостоятельный человек, выросший при той же матери. Больше все-таки здоровье рулит. Сам пытаюсь подавить злость и обиду на мать, в том что ее ребенок родился инвалидом и психом она не виновата.

----------


## stillent21

> Сам пытаюсь подавить злость и обиду на мать, в том что ее ребенок родился инвалидом и психом она не виновата.


 Знаешь, именно твоя мать в этом и виновата. Она тебя вынашивала 9 месяцев, и неизвестно чем она там занималась все это время. У нормального здорового человека (во всех смыслах) такой недоделок никогда не родиться.

----------


## Игорёк

> Знаешь, именно твоя мать в этом и виновата. Она тебя вынашивала 9 месяцев, и неизвестно чем она там занималась все это время. У нормального здорового человека (во всех смыслах) такой недоделок никогда не родиться.


 Не совсем так. Она беременила с позволения врачей, и беременность нормально протекала. При родах только сложности были, но вины ее нет. Единственное что 34 года было ей (что вообщем-то не очень критично), и отец тогда уже бухал я думаю. В остальном все нормально. 
Да поразному бывает. Чаще конечно да - при здоровых родителях и дети нормальные. Но случается всякое.

----------


## stillent21

Моя мразь родила меня недоношенным. Курила ещё задолго до беременности. Не знаю курила ли она во время беременности, но гнилой организм нормального человека родить не может. Что и произошло. Благодаря этому я дрыщ на всю жизнь. Что-то с обменом веществ, сколько бы я ни ел (и качался тоже) - дрыщ дрыщем. Хотя я иногдм ем больше чем те кто имеют нормальный вес - тем не менее вес никак не набирается. Это следствия недоношенности. Не знаю какой она фигней вообще занималась чтоб такое родить. Бл ненавижу её за это.

P.S. Поверил бы в сказку про "всякое бывает", но я точно знаю что это быдло задолго до беременности вело нездоровый образ жизни, и её организм уже тогда (в 34 года) был насквозь гнилой. Рожать при таком раскладе - ничего удивительного что родилось няка.

Теперь меня бл сдувает ветром, нисмотря на то что кажется целый день ем (действительно стараюсь много есть), но результат нулевой. Раньше качался, был даже разряд по штанге - но результат тоже был нулевой, чуть округлились мышцы но общий вес никак не увеличивался.

----------


## Игорёк

> Моя мразь родила меня недоношенным. Курила ещё задолго до беременности. Не знаю курила ли она во время беременности, но гнилой организм нормального человека родить не может. Что и произошло. Благодаря этому я дрыщ на всю жизнь. Что-то с обменом веществ, сколько бы я ни ел (и качался тоже) - дрыщ дрыщем. Хотя я иногдм ем больше чем те кто имеют нормальный вес - тем не менее вес никак не набирается. Это следствия недоношенности, т.е. того, как меня родила мать. Не знаю какой она фигней вообще занималась чтоб такое родить. Бл ненавижу её за это.


 какие у тебя параметры ? 
Скоро попробую пожрать Пирантел, знакомая одна с него на 12 кг поправилась. Симптомы были такие же - слобость, головокружение, вес. Типа прочищает кишечник от всяких гадостей бактерий и так далее. Посмотрим. 
С куревом конечно да. Вообще это не женское дело, особенно не материнское. Насколько ты недоношен и какая причина преждевременных родов?

----------


## stillent21

> какие у тебя параметры ? 
> Скоро попробую пожрать Пирантел, знакомая одна с него на 12 кг поправилась. Симптомы были такие же - слобость, головокружение, вес. Типа прочищает кишечник от всяких гадостей бактерий и так далее. Посмотрим. 
> С куревом конечно да. Вообще это не женское дело, особенно не материнское. Насколько ты недоношен и какая причина преждевременных родов?


 Параметры не хочу говорить, ветром сдувает, когда открываю дверь дверь перевешивает.

----------


## Игорёк

Всетаки лучше цифры чем описания ситуаций). Ну у тебя клиническое или нет ? ты не пьешь ? лечиться как-то пробовал ? гормонов там пожрать. Спортом без химии занимался?

----------


## stillent21

Цифры с математической точки зрения нормальные (индекс массы тела). Спортом занимался, см. выше.

----------


## Игорёк

> Цифры с математической точки зрения нормальные (индекс массы тела). Спортом занимался, см. выше.


 не понял.. а в чем дело тогда ?)

----------


## railton

Пей пиво каждый день - быстро прибавишь ))

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Пей пиво каждый день - быстро прибавишь ))


 не учи человека пить,пусть есть мяса побольше))Хотя мне тоже надо попроиться,но я не знаю как.

----------


## railton

> не учи человека пить,пусть есть мяса побольше))Хотя мне тоже надо попроиться,но я не знаю как.


 Знаешь, если бы я учил кого-то пить. Я же сам пить не умею. Пошел выпить банку пивка или коктейльчика, не помню как оказался в говно, что ноги не переставляю. Походу научиться пить при жизни мне удасться, и я отказался совсем от этого "ремесла" мля )))

----------


## Игорёк

каждый день пью пиво и вешу меньше 60ти. Враки это всё.

----------


## spiderman

Пиво - напиток для быдла. Или так, "пей пиво! будь быдлом! йоу!". Или так: хозяева умело сочетают две вещи: уничтожение и обыдливание населения с извлечением из этого выгоды. Кто не понял - об этом ещё дядюшка Маркс писал 100 лет назад.

----------


## corpse in living mask

> каждый день пью пиво и вешу меньше 60ти. Враки это всё.


 Все зависит от организма. я на пиве солидно набираю вес

----------


## Mama Roach

Игорёк, полтора года уже прошло с твоего первого сообщения на форуме, результаты хоть есть? По-моему, слишком уж ты ленивый. И умный. Поменьше бы думал, рассуждал, побольше - делал, и проблем бы не было)

----------


## Игорёк

Вик, это старая шутка.. я еще лет 15, а то и больше назад, когда кто-то жаловался на лишний вес, говорил - "отдавай мне" )

----------


## Kent

Накаркала?)

----------


## Игорёк

а в цифрах можешь сказать ? сколько кг было и стало ? и за какой период времени ?

----------


## стиг тефтинг

привет, игорек. прочитал за два вечера твою тему. приятно увидеть в интернете, на таком форуме, нормального человека, с полуавтоматом и гаражом. в другой теме ты говорил, что не стоит смотреть порнуху. можно по подробнее?

----------


## Игорёк

Спасибо)
Порнуха провоцирует лишние фантазии, которые нет возможности релизовать, это усложняет жизнь, сужает вероятность совместимости с потенциальной второй половиной.

----------


## Игорёк

> Да ты прав, от неё никакой пользы нету.


 Почему ? польза может быть - можно наполнить и разнообразить половую жизнь. При условии что с тобой есть человек со схожими желаниями.

----------


## Игорёк

Именно так. Но все-таки мое мнение что лучше не смотреть. Правильнее иметь свои фантазии.

----------


## Злойкаксобака

в "Исповеди" узнал себя...с разницей в том что женщин у меня была куча кучная...я дважды разведён....единственный друг повесился.....а в остальном - физические недостатки, комплексы, запой, депрессия...держатся нету больше сил

----------


## Игорёк

запоев уже давно не было. женщин тем более... Лучше создай свою историю.

----------


## Злойкаксобака

> запоев уже давно не было. женщин тем более... Лучше создай свою историю.


 у меня нет истории...ни чего нет...только пять незаконченных институтов, два неудачных брака, долгосрочный запой и слово "Бывший" через всю жизнь красной лентой...бывший специалист...бывший муж...бывший успешный руководитель...людей, которые мне были дороги уже давно нет, тех, кому был дорог, я потерял именно по причине того, что всё общение со мной сводилось в итоге к нытью и мозгосношению моими душевными переживаниями и жизненными проблемами....у меня нет ничего, кроме надежды что всё будет хорошо, или просто прекратится, по тому что я устал...верить устал..надеяться устал...бороться устал...вот представь себе когда тебе женщина говорит "мне черезчур много твоего внимания, ласки и нежности, это меня отталкивает"...вот ЭТО неудачник !!!и всё постоянно так - делаешь из говна пулю - начинают ненавидить как милитариста, делаешь из будней сказку - людям интересней детективы и эротика, полный нефеншуй....а ты говоришь неудачник...я 10 лет скитаюсь по чужим домам, чужим странам, чужим жизням...а мне всего навсего 26... и то исполнилось 10 дней назад...нет у меня ничего, даже истории.....

----------


## Игорёк

забанить бы тебя.. жаль прав нет.

----------


## Злойкаксобака

да иди ты...я говоря, что узнаю себя в твоей истории не подразумевал, что вс точ в точ совпадает по ситуации...я говорил что прекрасно знаю что чувствуешь внутри...хош забанить меня - жалобу администраторам отправь...я не расстроюсь

----------


## Злойкаксобака

женщин ему не хватает...ты пойми, что наличие женщин не всегда = наличие нормальных отношений или нормального секса, по большей части это + гиморой, по тому, что нормальных мало в море шлаепени всякой....извиняюсь дико что вторгся в твою тему, постить торжественно обещаю , что больше не буду.

----------


## Игорёк

Дело не в том что вторгаешься, у тебя другая ситуация. Ничего общего не вижу. Создавай свое и ищи там единомышленников. Про сложности в отношениях я в курсе, хоть и опыта мало, это банальные вещи, говорить о которых мне с твоей стороны как минимум не этично.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Спасибо)
> Порнуха провоцирует лишние фантазии, которые нет возможности релизовать, это усложняет жизнь, сужает вероятность совместимости с потенциальной второй половиной.


 Привет) Вот поспорю с тобой: качественное порно не может помешать отношениям, а если мешает - это не отношения, а так. Согласен?

----------


## Ricardo Libertad

Всё из твоего рассказа у меня лично хуже, кроме внешности, но основные моменты как будто списаны с моей жизни.
Решение твоей проблемы найти не так уж и трудно:
1) Ты должен чётко понимать, что ты сейчас просто слаб. Бывают такие моменты жизни у всех людей. У кого то меньше а кого то вообще как будто плитой прибивают к земле. Ты должен понимать, что в тебе есть всё, чтобы справится. У тебя есть силы. Физическая, душевная и/или духовная, моральная. Вспомни о них. Поразмысли о них. Почувствуй их. Не важно какое у тебя их количество, тебе их достаточно.
2) Внешность, неуверенность в себе из за этого оставь соплякам. Мысли по взрослому. Ты когда нибудь видел взрослого мужика с такими комплексами (даже если и не женат)? Вот и я не видел. Малолетки тупые любят глазами а зрелая и умная девушка любит душой. Будь девушке другом и она станет твоей подругой. А потом дружба плавно перейдёт в любовь. Как вариант.
3) Вспомни кто ты. Ты не насрано где то. Ты человек и ты имеешь право на счастье. Используй своё право на полную катушку.
4) Если не хочешь ничего - ищи стимул. Я уверен он у тебя найдётся.
5) Действуй! Если ты не двигаешься вперёд ты двигаешься назад
...

----------


## Мара

> Малолетки тупые любят глазами а зрелая и умная девушка любит душой.


 просто в десятку!

----------


## Игорёк

> Привет) Вот поспорю с тобой: качественное порно не может помешать отношениям, а если мешает - это не отношения, а так. Согласен?


 Привет Наташ, что это ты вдруг ?)).. Согласен. Я имел ввиду порно в одиночестве.

----------


## Игорёк

> Всё из твоего рассказа у меня лично хуже, кроме внешности, но основные моменты как будто списаны с моей жизни.
> Решение твоей проблемы найти не так уж и трудно:
> 1) Ты должен чётко понимать, что ты сейчас просто слаб. Бывают такие моменты жизни у всех людей. У кого то меньше а кого то вообще как будто плитой прибивают к земле. Ты должен понимать, что в тебе есть всё, чтобы справится. У тебя есть силы. Физическая, душевная и/или духовная, моральная. Вспомни о них. Поразмысли о них. Почувствуй их. Не важно какое у тебя их количество, тебе их достаточно.
> 2) Внешность, неуверенность в себе из за этого оставь соплякам. Мысли по взрослому. Ты когда нибудь видел взрослого мужика с такими комплексами (даже если и не женат)? Вот и я не видел. Малолетки тупые любят глазами а зрелая и умная девушка любит душой. Будь девушке другом и она станет твоей подругой. А потом дружба плавно перейдёт в любовь. Как вариант.
> 3) Вспомни кто ты. Ты не насрано где то. Ты человек и ты имеешь право на счастье. Используй своё право на полную катушку.
> 4) Если не хочешь ничего - ищи стимул. Я уверен он у тебя найдётся.
> 5) Действуй! Если ты не двигаешься вперёд ты двигаешься назад
> ...


 Закомплексованых мужиков действительно мало. Впервые задумался об этом) Не знаю с чем это свзано.. Один закрылись от социума (их не видно), часть из них спилась, часть покончила с собой. А тем кто остался уже на все пофиг, даже на собственные комплексы) 
Про дружбу переростающую в любовь - полносью согласен. Помойму это единственный вариант с перспективой.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Привет Наташ, что это ты вдруг ?)).. Согласен. Я имел ввиду порно в одиночестве.


 да, думаю, давно тебе не писала, а тут и повод)

----------


## anchuta

Ты не неудачник, а кретин помешанный на сексе. Твое желание: одно - привести женщину на ночь. Я понимаю, почему от тебя бегут, да кому понравится напористая пьянь. Любая женщина, может конечно и насмотревшись сказок, но с детства ищет, хоть подобие, но принца. А тут в день знакомства пошли, это или сильно напиться ей тоже нужно или давно тоже секса не было.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Ты не неудачник, а кретин помешанный на сексе. Твое желание: одно - привести женщину на ночь. Я понимаю, почему от тебя бегут, да кому понравится напористая пьянь. Любая женщина, может конечно и насмотревшись сказок, но с детства ищет, хоть подобие, но принца. А тут в день знакомства пошли, это или сильно напиться ей тоже нужно или давно тоже секса не было.


 А что это мы как резво диагнозы ставим? Большой жизненный опыт?

----------


## Гражданин

Анчута, ты ошибаешься. Может я плохо знаю Игорька, но ты его вообще не знаешь.

----------


## Мара

да уж, ужасно глупо говорить о человеке, делать выводы СОВЕРШЕННО его не зная...
Анчута, ты выглядишь полной дурой, уж извини...

----------


## Игорёк

видимо в ее жизни были какие-то разочарования по этой теме, или заморочки по типу асексуальности, девственности и примитивности всех "трахающихся", обиженность на жизнь. 

Что касается выводов - действительно поспешно их делать не надо. Не помню чтоб я где-то писал что моей главной целью было "закадрить кого-то на ночь" ). Видимо прочитано было с удобной для себя позиции.

----------


## Jovan

Игорёк, давно посещаю это форум, читаю что тут пишут, могу сказать что ты наверно самый адекватный тут, знаю что ты паришься по внешности, но успел фотку твою посмотреть - считаю что не парься. У тебя проблема скорей в том что мало зарабатываешь, если бы ты это изменил то комплексы бы все свои забыл.

----------


## Игорёк

Спасибо.. Вроде как особо не бедствую, вчера например приобрел автомобиль )

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Спасибо.. Вроде как особо не бедствую, вчера например приобрел автомобиль )


 Поздравляю!!!) Прокатишь?)

----------


## Unity

> Спасибо.. Вроде как особо не бедствую, вчера например приобрел автомобиль )


 Прими искренние поздравленья, Игорь!.. Кое-то же о машине может покамест только лишь мечтать...) Марка? Новая? И цвет?

----------


## Игорёк

Unity, ну как новая.. немного постарше меня) но получше по состоянию)
 Kali-Ma, тебя - конечно, с удовольствием )

----------

